# Brake upgrade question



## radeon (May 8, 2003)

If I was to upgrade the rear calipers on my car to the maxima rear calipers would there be anything I would have to do in order for the rotors to fit? I read the article at http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/brakes.php#Brake Hop ups But it only says the redrilled rotors are a must for the b13, but says they are sold for the b14. So, would I need the redrilled rotors for my car?

thanks
radeon


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

radeon said:


> If I was to upgrade the rear calipers on my car to the maxima rear calipers would there be anything I would have to do in order for the rotors to fit? I read the article at http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/brakes.php#Brake Hop ups But it only says the redrilled rotors are a must for the b13, but says they are sold for the b14. So, would I need the redrilled rotors for my car?


You'd have to cut away the brake rotor shield to fit the Max rotors in the rear. You must get the rotors redrilled because the Max's 5 lug bolt pattern will not fit your 4-lug Nissan out the box. You shouldn't have any problems running these on a B13 or a B14. You also may want to invest in an Altima master cylinder if you haven't already and plan to go this route. The larger piston in the Alti MC will make your pedal feel stronger and much improved and easier to modulate.


----------



## seriouse (Jun 13, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> You'd have to cut away the brake rotor shield to fit the Max rotors in the rear. You must get the rotors redrilled because the Max's 5 lug bolt pattern will not fit your 4-lug Nissan out the box. You shouldn't have any problems running these on a B13 or a B14. You also may want to invest in an Altima master cylinder if you haven't already and plan to go this route. The larger piston in the Alti MC will make your pedal feel stronger and much improved and easier to modulate.


Can the maxima rear brake upgrade be used with AD22VF in front? 
Or we need bigger brakes in front?


----------

